# You just gotta love this....



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

Okay, a little bias, but is this not the most cute thing?

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/members/padillaguy-albums-my-most-precious-holdings.html

This is my 4 year old daughter, Olivia, with her pet rock. She named it
"Rocky Patel." Good genes in this one!

PG


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Pretty funny and a cute pic as well.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

You're right - I just gotta love it. What a great moment to remember!


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Rocky Petal lol, She is already more educated than I in the huge world of cigars. Teach them well and they will do the rest, cheers.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

LOL, now what would your reaction be if she had a RP lit up and sat down on the couch with ya!?!?! LOL!!! It's just funny picturing that little girl with a cigar, hahahaha!

She's very cute man, you're a lucky dad!


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

CopGTP said:


> LOL, now what would your reaction be if she had a RP lit up and sat down on the couch with ya!?!?! LOL!!! It's just funny picturing that little girl with a cigar, hahahaha!
> 
> She's very cute man, you're a lucky dad!


In 17 years I'll say she has good taste and show her to
the patio!

Thanks...

PG


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice picture! It's cool that her name is Olivia....(only one letter away from Oliva):dance:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

PadillaGuy said:


> Okay, a little bias, but is this not the most cute thing?
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/members/padillaguy-albums-my-most-precious-holdings.html
> 
> ...


That ones a cutie you better stay in shape, anyone comes knocking at the door .:arrow: Beat em off with a stick, going through it now with my 16 year old.:heh: How fast they grow up.hwell:


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

That really is adorable. Now go and lock up your Decade's.


----------



## Steel1212 (Jun 14, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That ones a cutie you better stay in shape, anyone comes knocking at the door .:arrow: Beat em off with a stick, going through it now with my 16 year old.:heh: How fast they grow up.hwell:


Just kill the first one, the rumor will spread.......JOKING!!!

Just be cleaning your gun and make the boy sit and watch until your done. He will either be interested in it, or scared POOP less, both good in my book!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very Nice picture Proud Papa Marty, Great picture and very cute kid!!!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

That's awesome... thanks for sharing what will probably be something you always remember dearly.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Haha... She's a little cutie Marty.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Marty, you have yourself a Daddy's girl there and she is cute and smart as well!!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

nice got to love em


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

A little Princess for sure. As she gets near dating age is when you start cleaning your shotguns when the boys come over to pick her for a date....and you look at em straight in the eye and say..." She needs to be home by 11...10:30 would be better."


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah, I remember the teens... my oldest step-daughter is 29 and getting married in September... man do I feel old, but I can't wait to buy the cigars for the reception.... I'm thinking Ashton ESG... yeah, sweet.

PG


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I support your ESG decision.


----------

